# Summer 2013 Blues



## Matthew Krzemienski (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a place where we can all post updates on our blues! Some of mine from today. Dexter is 209g and Rozalyn is 174g. 

Dex (left) and Roz (right) with my gf





Roz




Dex




Roz (left) and Dex (right)




Matt


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 22, 2013)

So cute, got to love the curious tounge licking. Hehe baby tegus and boobs, a great combination.  

But seriously, great looking blues.


----------



## KSTAR (Oct 23, 2013)

They look great! @Matthew Krzemienski


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 3, 2013)

Some updates on Dexter and Rozalyn. He is 256g and she is 228g. They really like all the meats that we got from hare-today as well as the 1 day old quail. They are sleeping a little longer than usual these days but still not starting hibernation. 

Here are some pics. Does anyone else's tegus bask together with one arm holding the other...or are mine just strange?

Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 4, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski They Look Great! I also wanted to put in a order from hare-today but I barely got any room lol...and I tried something new today with Wapo's ground turkey...I let some ground turkey thaw out and dusted it with calcium and then cracked an egg and dipped the ground turkey in it after I scrambled up the egg as if I was gonna cook it but left it raw just mixed up the yolk and dipped the ground turkey all in it and have it to him and MAN HE WENT CRAZY! HE LOVED IT! Try it with yours and see how they like it....


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha. Mine are addicted to cook egg enough! They like the taste of all the different meats enough I don't want them to get dependent on it being dipped in egg


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 5, 2013)

Onix getting a soak/ water hand taming . He says "No!!! dont put me back in the water !"


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn, Onix is getting big. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 5, 2013)

over 280g


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's a couple of pics of mine from yesterday being troublemakers. 










Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 5, 2013)

This shows his size pretty good. Though I will admit I dont have giant hands ! hehe


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 5, 2013)

Yours look like there doing great. Relatively the same size range as Onix. He eats 2 mice each when i offer him mice 1-3 times a week and he eats lots of super worms and ground turkey. I've got whole ground prey coming in soon. He doesn't seem to like much of anything else. Tried eggs, seafood etc. He loves his turkey, mice, and superworms hehe.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 5, 2013)

@dx2killa @Matthew Krzemienski your Blues are Looking Awesome Guys! I'm gonna take a few pics of Wapo to update


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's Wapo Guys! @Matthew Krzemienski @dx2killa


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't know why I'm just seeing this update now. Wapi looks good. He's getting big!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm so bummed because Sam wants to sleep! He barely comes out now. I weighed him yesterday he is 245 grams. I'm not ready for him to sleep!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 10, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski they look HUGE


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 10, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski THANKS!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 10, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 10, 2013)

wow everyone's look awesome!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 11, 2013)

I need to get my picture!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## KSTAR (Nov 13, 2013)

@TeguBuzz @bfb345 THANK YOU!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice Laura! Looking good


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 13, 2013)

I didn't even see those pics! Looking good! @Lauraj10551


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 14, 2013)

Fresh shed and up to 351g.. 20g from sunday to today lol om nom. Love my Onix just wish he was a little bit more personable but he will get there in time I guess


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy crap that's huge. My duo has stalled around 270s. Still active everyday, just eating less. How is yours not personable?

Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 14, 2013)

Well he has a more of a " I tolerate you" attitude then a "i like you" one. He doesn't really come to me unless I lure him out by food, and he tends to squirm away when holding him he likes to chill out on a basking spot or somewhere rather then explore around with me or being handled by me.


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 14, 2013)

I let mine sleep under my shirt while watching tv late at night. Yeah yeah yeah they should be sleeping but it has made a world of difference. I can honestly say my tegus like me rather than tolerate me. 

Matt


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's some of dexter from tonight. This used to be one of his favorite places to sleep. He doesn't really fit anymore. 












Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 15, 2013)

lol thats great i dont think onix would fit in a shirt pocket haha!


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 15, 2013)

@dx2killa Don't worry about it they start to warm up to you the older they get


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 15, 2013)

@KSTAR Yea thats what I hear. Just cant wait for the time to come hahaha.

Just noticed Onix has as bat symbol on this back haha


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 15, 2013)

@dx2killa POST IT LOL


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 15, 2013)

He's the tegu Gotham needs, but not the one it deserves...

Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 15, 2013)

Matthew Krzemienski said:


> He's the tegu Gotham needs, but not the one it deserves...
> 
> Matt


 
LoL


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 15, 2013)

Onix looks great haha and he will warm up to you just spend lots of time with him


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the pocket tegu picture  So awesome!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 16, 2013)

New tegu digs....beardie enclosure on top








Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 16, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski NICE!!


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 17, 2013)

thats awesome how did you do that


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 17, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski Did you make that yourself?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah. It was my boa's cage for many years until I sold her 

Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats a nice cage @Matthew Krzemienski


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell the gender of their blue gu yet?

Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 22, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski Its still a bit too early .....they're still young...maybe by New Years or right after you'll know for sure what you have


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 26, 2013)

@KSTAR @sarefina @Jeremyxb12 @dx2killa @Lauraj10551 @jtrux @Skeetzy

Here are some update pics of Dexter and Rozalyn. Dex weighed in at 350g today and Roz at 355g. Rozalyn is growing like a weed. I cant believe she passed Dexter up as she was hatched weeks later. They are both not showing any signs of slowing down yet so I'm hoping that they decide not to hibernate this year. Let me know what you think and keep posting those pictures and updates!

Matt


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow your tegus are awesome I am getting two blues in a week or two and they are just phenomenal ill post some pics here when I get them.


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 26, 2013)

I weighed Sam Saturday, and he's at 297 grams. He spends most of his time hiding, and hasn't been eating a ton. I hate winter! I'm glad you posted weights so I can make sure he's kind of keeping up.


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 26, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 @Matthew Krzemienski @KSTAR and others! Well seems onix is pulling away on some O.O heres my lazy fat boy at 410 grams today.


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow he is huge and he looks awesome!!!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 27, 2013)

What a big fatty!!! Good job!


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 28, 2013)

@dx2killa @Lauraj10551 @Matthew Krzemienski They're all looking Great!!! I'm happy everyone's blues are in great health and doing good and growing! Here's a pic of Wapo I just took to
Share with you all!


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 28, 2013)

God wapo is beautiful so much white wow!!


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 28, 2013)

We're did you get him from?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe he is from Ty Park stock, like a lot of the blues posted on this topic. 

Got my two goofballs a small dogbed today and they seem to love it. 










Matt


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 29, 2013)

Haha awesome that's who mine is out of there great blues.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 29, 2013)

THANK YOU @AssassinExotics And Yes He Is From Ty Parks Stock and his white Don't Even Show In Pics His Whites Are Amazing....And that's a cool Bed lol @Matthew Krzemienski


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 29, 2013)

A short video I took of them eating tonight. 

Matt


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 29, 2013)

Why the turkey as food?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 29, 2013)

Read the description on the video. Its whole ground rabbit and whole ground goose mixed with some egg 

Matt


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 29, 2013)

There so awesome haha I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Nov 29, 2013)

Matthew Krzemienski said:


> A short video I took of them eating tonight.
> 
> Matt



Wow, they are piggies! Sam seems to eat really good one day, then hardly anything the next day. He didn't want anything today at all!


----------



## dx2killa (Nov 30, 2013)

@KSTAR Wow wapo def has a lot of white. Onix was starting into early shed process but hes still has lots of that tannish brown on top of his head. Onix hasn't been eating as much lately but he eats whole ground turkey and goose as well. I'm picking up mice this weekend for him since i ran out earlier in the week he loves those!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is Tyr he is growing so fast as well almost 3 mos old


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 1, 2013)

Everybody's tegus look great! Can anyone feel bb's yet on the males?

Matt


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok I think Sam is hibernating! He doesn't want to eat, hasn't eaten in about 3 days now, and all he does is want to stay under his hide and sleep. Even if I take him out, he will just burrow wherever he is and sleep. Is anyone wanting to hibernate? It's making me


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah when they go down the lonelyness sets in and we have to resort to our human friends haha


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 2, 2013)

I hope ours don't go down this year. Here they are both freshly shed!





Matt


----------



## dx2killa (Dec 5, 2013)

My fat lazy boy. He is in the process of shedding in this pic so hes really dark haha. As of yesterday sitting at 430g he hasn't been eating every night when i take him out but still gaining weight just not as fast now. He eats 2 small mice now when he does and lots of whole ground turkey/goose!


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks awesom even in shed!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski yours look so big! Sam is now 327 grams. He gains about 20 grams a week which isn't much. He keeps snubbing food. I have to resort to dubia on days he puts his nose up at everything else. He doesn't really like F/T fuzzies!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, Dex and Roz aren't slowing down at all. I purposely withheld food yesterday because they looked still full from the day before. They don't seem to like that very much though cuz Dexter started trying to eat a plant. They both just broke 410g the other day. Now I just have to get over the fact that I'm pretty sure both are females  Probing is obviously not 100% and that makes me sad. 

Matt


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 6, 2013)

If you wait a few months and they turn out both female and you don't want 2 females let me know, maybe we could figure something out.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 7, 2013)

@Lauraj10551 @Matthew Krzemienski @AssassinExotics @dx2killa @TegusRawsome80 @sarefina What's up My blue tegu family members lol...Wapo Just Turned 4 Months the is already going on 5 months the end of this month and He's Over 425g on a empty stomach and I snapped a pic To Show You All! so Enjoy! Here's Wapo!


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 7, 2013)

KSTAR said:


> @Lauraj10551 @Matthew Krzemienski @AssassinExotics @dx2killa @TegusRawsome80 @sarefina What's up My blue tegu family members lol...Wapo Just Turned 4 Months the is already going on 5 months the end of this month and He's Over 425g on a empty stomach and I snapped a pic To Show You All! so Enjoy! Here's Wapo!


Wapo is sooo awesome there is just so much white on him!!!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 7, 2013)

He's awesome man! Very high white!


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 8, 2013)

@TegusRawsome80 @AssassinExotics THANK YOU!! And yes he's getting a lot more white in!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 8, 2013)

The two fatties are 432g and 436g today. Getting close to shedding time again. 












Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 9, 2013)

they look great matt @Matthew Krzemienski


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a friend with a girl on FB and she was posting pics of her B&W Argentine. He's already 1,000 grams at 5 months old.. He's crazy huge...

Sam seems to be the same size as all of yours, so I guess he's doing ok  Just shed again yesterday. He did down a F/T fuzzy yesterday. I will defrost 2 for him tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 11, 2013)

The B&Ws grow much quicker from what I've noticed compared to the blues. 

Matt


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matthew Krzemienski said:


> The B&Ws grow much quicker from what I've noticed compared to the blues.
> 
> Mayt



yes, definitely! I will post a picture of her 5 month old. (I hope she doesn't mind)


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 11, 2013)

He's huge!


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW ! Big boy


----------



## dx2killa (Dec 13, 2013)

gota take pics of onix when i get home today he just shed everything but his tail. I've been letting him free roam my room as of light. The little turd has been starting to run from me back to his cage when i come back in my room from doing other stuff..its funny lol but seems like his still a little skittish


----------



## dx2killa (Dec 13, 2013)

Sitting at 470g hasn't been eating as much as usually he gets a mouse or 2 every other day and ground turkey/goose when he wants it.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking good!! @dx2killa


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are Dex and Roz. They are at 472 and 490g respectively and still active most of the day. Now I just have to start looking for a het albino boy to make some 50% het hatchlings!









Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 19, 2013)

They look great! @Matthew Krzemienski ....heres some pics i snapped really fast of wapo earlier today....


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 19, 2013)

I LOVE these shots i got of him...im actually am not sure on the sex either but it looks like Wapo can be a SHE! well see in a month or so...


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 22, 2013)

Sammy looks the same size as all of yours, but only weighs 33o grams. He only wants to eat every other day now. I can't wait until he gets his new enclosure this week!


----------



## ferociouscorpion (Dec 23, 2013)

Had the day off so we decided to let my tegu enjoy the actual sun for the first time.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 23, 2013)

looking good! @ferociouscorpion


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 23, 2013)

What is everyone's feeding schedule? As in what do you feed, how much, how often etc...

@ferociouscorpion looking great!


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 23, 2013)

Every night (maybe 7pm ish, I work late) I feed them. Usually it's a variety of hare-today whole ground meats mixed with scrambled egg and some green leafy veggie. You can see a video of what it looks like earlier in this thread. Then maybe 2-3 times per week I feed FT hoppers and FT 1 day old quail. Each gu will eat 1-3 FT items. They get a small amount of fruit maybe once a week. Occasionally supplement with calcium w/o D3, sometimes with D3, sometimes with multivitamin (not a regular schedule, just as I remember to) Some days they eat a lot, some days not so much. Then I usually keep them out and about til I go to bed around 10ish or so. 

A pic from tonight in the bed they sleep in while they are out) iPhone for scale. 





Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 23, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski They look great...I have wapos time setup according to the sunlight so he's down when the suns down and at times I feed him everyday but for the most part I don't so he has time to digest what he ate...helps prevent impaction


----------



## Lauraj10551 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I have almost the exact same schedule as you @Matthew Krzemienski !! Like to the "T". Times, feeding, food and all... only thing Sam is missing is a dog bed for when he is out. He usually goes in the cat crate I have, the doors open and there's a sweatshirt in there


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 24, 2013)

Wapo is looking good @KSTAR Noticing any BBs yet?

@Lauraj10551 I'm sure Sam will catch up eventually in size and weight if you continue that schedule. My gu's love their dog bed. Just put a blanket or a pillow on top of them in it and you wont see them for hours. 

Merry Christmas everybody.

Matt


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh, and I've officially updated my signature to "0.2 Blue tegus" because I've lost all hope for Dexter being male. Anyone have an albino male they'd like to sell me? I promise I'll bred some awesome hets!

Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 25, 2013)

@Matthew Krzemienski I haven't noticed Noticed anything yet but i haven't been checking much either....hopefully I can find whatever is the opposite sex to Wapo so I can have 1.1


----------



## dx2killa (Jan 23, 2014)

Onix now...


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 23, 2014)

@dx2killa Looking Good! And what a belly! Hahaha


----------



## dx2killa (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea hes fat eats so much so i started to feed him every other day


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 23, 2014)

@dx2killa A FAT BELLY IS A HAPPY TEGU : )


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Jan 29, 2014)

Looking good guys. Here are Dex and Roz. 708g and 904g respectively. Eating like champs daily and regular ol lap dogs. 








Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 31, 2014)

Are you gonna be looking to sell one of the tegus you have already?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Jan 31, 2014)

No. I'm going to invest in an albino male and breed some 100% hets. These two are too friendly to pass up. 

Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 2, 2014)

@Matthew Krzemienski GOOD FOR YOU! Hopefully you can find an albino male...


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a few promising leads that I am pursuing. In the meantime, we finally felt comfortable introducing the gu's to our year old female beardie. Constant supervision of course. Roz now weighs about 1000g and Dex is around 850. 







Matt


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's a few updated pics of Wapo....took these earlier....


----------



## dx2killa (May 2, 2014)

Here's Onix yesterday hes currently shedding but getting so big!


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

There are some really amazing shots in this thread! How did you make that blacked out light box?
Would love to see some of these photos uploaded to our media gallery if you all get a chance!!


----------



## KSTAR (May 13, 2014)

Will do so @Josh and onix looks great at @dx2killa Wapo is getting big too I'll upload some pics


----------



## KSTAR (May 19, 2014)

@TheTeguGurl @Josh @dx2killa @Matthew Krzemienski Here's A Few Pics I Snapped Of Wapo A Few Minutes Ago Just To Update Everyone : ) they're some quick cell phone pics I'll take some better ones as soon as I can!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 19, 2014)

Oh wow Wapo is getting big and gorgeous


----------



## KSTAR (May 20, 2014)

@TheTeguGurl I know ! really big! And THANK YOU!


----------

